# Forum Other Languages Greek language  The Fox and the Grapes

## Antonio1986

I don't know if you know this fable of Aesop but from this we have a very famous expression in Greek: "ότι δεν πιάνει η αλεπού τα κάνει κρεμαστάρια" which means: "Pretending that one doesn't want something, because one does not or cannot have it.".
In English the expression is "sour grapes".
Do you have any similar expression in Russian?

----------


## Alex80

In Russia this and many other fables were translated and popularized by Krylov: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A...B2%D0%B8%D1%87  

> Сюжеты ряда басен Крылова восходят к басням Лафонтена (который, в свою очередь, заимствовал их у Эзопа, Федра и Бабрия), хотя немало и оригинальных сюжетов. Многие выражения из басен Крылова стали крылатыми.

 If you say "fox and grape" immidiately corresponding fable of Krylov comes in mind. So, "fox and grape" already is "catchphrase", which refers to this idea.

----------


## wanja

Зелен виноград.

----------


## Ann

Antonio: 
Do you know what does λοϖε με mean? I saw it in this photo:  请教广大的吧友，家里的瓷 
I'm guessing it means "with love". ::  
Thanks

----------


## Dimitris

> Antonio: 
> Do you know what does λοϖε με mean? I saw it in this photo:  请教广大的吧友，家里的瓷 
> I'm guessing it means "with love". 
> Thanks

 It's "λοωε με" with a symbol on "ω" (we don't use that symbol anymore). "λοωε με" it's "love me" if you have your computer language in greek when you are typing. It's not even sound like "love me" if you read it in greek.
In greek "love me" is "αγάπα με" (agapa me)    *not the english "me", you have to read the letter "e" like you read it in the word "education" (for example).
If you want to say "with love" you say "με αγάπη" (me agapi). https://translate.google.gr/?hl=el#e...20%CE%BC%CE%B5 https://translate.google.gr/?hl=el#e...AC%CF%80%CE%B7
Use the translator to hear it.

----------


## Soft sign

> with a symbol on "ω" (we don't use that symbol anymore).

 Isn’t ϖ a variant of π?

----------


## Black Forest

> Isn’t ϖ a variant of π?

 Yes, but it is more often used as a scientific symbol.

----------


## Meerkat

В Финландии лисица о ягодах рябины сказает: кислые.

----------

